# Orlando Sentinel Article on SCHIP.



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

Must have been kind of a slow news day as this was the first article on the front page this morning.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...07jul22,0,1564979.story?coll=orl_tab01_layout

I personally think that the Paul Hull quote is one of the most asinine things I've ever heard.

E


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link,I just wish I had not misspeld a word in my responce to one of the posts,,MUST REVIEW what I type before hitting send.:r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for the link. this proposal's really pissing me off...


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

front page and first thing I saw this morning. Photo from Corona Cigar of a guy herfing as well.

The owner of Corona is quoted as suggesting they tax McDonalds if they want to help today's youth as they are making them fat.

Very disturbing.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

I went on ahead and posted a comments as well on the article. I know I may piss some off with my comments, but I view things a bit differently...

Cigarette smokers are addicts. They do not care if they light up next to a daycare center, or blow smoke in your face. They do not care if their smoke affects anyone around them, because they are smoking to feed their addiction. To an addict, an additional .61 per pack will be nothing. Big tobacco will still flourish.

On the other hand, I have observed the cigar aficionado to be more respectful of those around them. It is no secret that the smoke billowing from a cigar is much more intense than that of a cigarette, however, cigar smoke is also much more pleasant. Despite the pleasantness, you generally will not see the cigar smoker walking down the street in a crowd smoking, because the whole point of the cigar is to relax, savor, enjoy....experience. In general, the cigar aficionado is more respectful of the people around them.

I have never seen a cigar ad on television in my 33 years (could be my living in California). I have never walked in to a store and seen an entire wall filled with dispensers. I have never opened up a family magazine and seen and ad for cigars. Yet, all of the above is commonplace with cigarettes. As you can see I despise cigarettes and the general disrespect those who smoke them display. I know that not every cigarette smoker fits in this category, but this is based upon everyday observances.

Cigar companies, cigar smokers and cigar bars do not hurt kids. They do not cater to kids. In fact they (we) are just as happy to provide that relaxing environment for those of us to enjoy our hobby without affecting those non-smokers around us.

For that reason alone, the fact that this industry will be crippled and the cigarette industry will flourish pisses me off (if the legislation passes).

Whew! I usually do not waste my time ranting like this. It is great therapy!

Jim



These ill-conceived bill,


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

jbock said:


> I went on ahead and posted a comments as well on the article. I know I may piss some off with my comments, but I view things a bit differently...
> 
> Cigarette smokers are addicts. They do not care if they light up next to a daycare center, or blow smoke in your face. They do not care if their smoke affects anyone around them, because they are smoking to feed their addiction. To an addict, an additional .61 per pack will be nothing. Big tobacco will still flourish.
> 
> ...


Although we all know that there's a world of difference between merely smoking a cigarette and appreciating a fine cigar, we can't argue that one form of tobacco use is 'better' than another. If we want to stand up for smoker's rights and stand against unfair taxation, we have to include all adults who consumes tobacco. My observation is that the population at large does not draw a distinction among the form of tobacco we enjoy.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Rant on my friend!!! I agree with you!


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Although we all know that there's a world of difference between merely smoking a cigarette and appreciating a fine cigar, we can't argue that one form of tobacco use is 'better' than another. If we want to stand up for smoker's rights and stand against unfair taxation, we have to include all adults who consumes tobacco. My observation is that the population at large does not draw a distinction among the form of tobacco we enjoy.


I agree with you whole-heartedly. I am not suggesting that it be argued in the manner you interpreted from my rant. It was, more than anything pointing out my frustration that cigarettes are the primary evil that has really brought this ugly beast to fruition. Because of the irresponsibility of the cigarette industry and the addictiveness of the cigarette, the cigar industry as a whole will suffer tremendously, while the primary cause of this crap will continue to flourish.

Basically, I work my butt off and am poor. If passed this tax will make my ability to :ss a thing of the past.

Hope I clarified that properly.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

:tu


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I just watched a snippet on the local news (Seattle) in which Sen. Cantwell went on and on about how great this bill will be for children's healthcare (cough, BS) and of course the local newsreaders were quick to nod in agreement. That's my big fear is that no one is going to want to vote against a bill that's for "the children."

To let you know how I feel about politics I was at one time two credits away from my masters in PoliSci and I walked away in disgust. I just couldn't take the BS any longer.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

The article is one of the most emailed stories in the last couple of days at the Orlando Sentinel. Hopefully this story keeps getting press and people realize how crazy this increase is.


----------

